# Rugby Clubs in Dubai



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have just moved here and would like to start training / playing rugby again as I haven't had time to play for a few years due to work commitments.
I can see from looking around the net that there are quite a few teams here and was just wondering if anyone is involved with any teams or can recommend a team to go along to.
I'm under no illusions as to my skill level, there is no way I will ever be a first XV player for even the most mediocre team, and I have no idea what position I could play these days as I used to be a prop forward but have lost quite a bit of "mass" since I last walked on a rugby pitch, but I just want to get back into the rugby lifestyle, meet some like minded people, get my fitness back up to a decent level and have some fun!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know about Dubai, but check out the Sharjah Wanderers club.


----------



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jebel Ali Dragons are a great social club from experience, plus have their own clubhouse in Jebel Ali (I find the Sevens ground where I think all the other Dubai teams are based a bit corporate, not a 'proper' rugby club, plus quite a way into the desert) and run 2 Mens teams and a Vets/thirds I think.


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

Just wondering if you found a club Chris? I'm moving over in a couple of months and looking for a social/competitive level club to play in.

Thanks


----------



## fkathryn87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good social club with a ladies team? I'm moving in a month and looking to continue playing.


----------



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry for the extremely late reply. I joined the Wasps. They have 2 mens teams and a ladies team and they are very social! Google Xodus Wasps Dubai if you want more details.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Do the clubs over here have social members? I can't play any more due to a knee rebuild but miss the social aspect of rugby.


----------



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah I think most of the clubs have social members.


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, Wasps happily accept social members. They're an awesome club.

Also to the lady who was wondering, we have a womens section - look up Xodus Wasps on facebook for more info.


----------



## johnboy0701 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Club to Join*



chris146 said:


> Sorry for the extremely late reply. I joined the Wasps. They have 2 mens teams and a ladies team and they are very social! Google Xodus Wasps Dubai if you want more details.


I'm moving over this weekend and i'm keen to play and to meet some new people. Are the Wasps still recruiting or if anyone else knows of a club ?

Cheers 

John


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

johnboy0701 said:


> I'm moving over this weekend and i'm keen to play and to meet some new people. Are the Wasps still recruiting or if anyone else knows of a club ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Hey John,

We are always looking for new players. If you join the Dubai Wasps group on Facebook and introduce yourself we can sort you out for a lift to training etc if you have no transport - or at least want to learn the way!

We train at Repton school on Sundays and Tuesdays - 7.30pm.

We play our home games at 7he Sevens and we have away fixtures in Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Al Ain and some further afield depending on progression in competitions.


----------



## tom121292 (Oct 12, 2013)

coming over in December, big rugby fan, is it just 7s or can you play 15s aswell? how popular is it in Dubai and what sort of standard do they play at, any leagues or competition?


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

Very competitive. There are a number of clubs in the region, most putting out second teams as well. It is 15s although November - December is Sevens season and then the regular 15s season starts up again after a winter break.

Good standard of players, but also very sociable. It is definitely worth getting involved in.

There are leagues culminating in grand finals and the opportunity to travel to Oman, Qatar and Bahrain for games as well.

Please guys, PM me and I will hook you up with details


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

As somebody well past their best, who did play pretty seriously and at a decent level, is there any decent touch rugby going on around the place?

When I lived in Sydney played in a cracking touch league in the summer months, wondered if there was anything similar in Dubai.

Do any of the teams run a Vets team? I might be tempted for a social run around now I'm 35!


----------



## tom121292 (Oct 12, 2013)

bennyboy said:


> Very competitive. There are a number of clubs in the region, most putting out second teams as well. It is 15s although November - December is Sevens season and then the regular 15s season starts up again after a winter break.
> 
> Good standard of players, but also very sociable. It is definitely worth getting involved in.
> 
> ...


sounds awesome! will no doubt be in touch in december when i come over!


----------



## johnojohnson (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply as still new to the forum. I've been living Dubai now for two years and have played rugby for 3 different teams in Dubai. I trained with the Dubai Wasps for a bit, then due to work commitments had to stop. I picked it back up again for the Dubai 7's which happens once a year in November/December and played great rugby with the Joining Jacks and have now finally joined my permanent rugby club in Dubai - the Sharks who have a great social scene as well as playing serious 1st XV level and veterans rugby. You can find a full list of rugby teams in the UAE at YallaRugby.com or do a search on google and a good few of the rugby clubs will appear.

If you are a new expat arriving Dubai or anywhere in the United Arab Emirates and thinking of playing rugby, I would seriously consider joining a rugby club which can open up many doors for meeting new people and quite often some job opportunities come up and get passed around within rugby teams before going public. It's often quite daunting to meet new people in a new and strange environment and rugby is a great way to do that!

Hope that helps!


----------

